# Breeding Feeder Guppies



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Saturday or sunday i plan to get some feeder guppies to breed them as treats for my Oscar, his tank has a wooden stand under it, so for now i will be using the space under my 29 gallon wrought iron stand as a place for the tank, well i have some questions, can i breed them in some say 10/20 gallon plastic containers, i have a spare 10 gallon but it is too small for the space, and another thing, can the stand support 2 tanks? It has enough space for a second 29, but i dont want to put it in there and be wrong, thanks


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Most of those wrought iron stands make me incredibly nervous. We used to have 1 set up(with one of those stands) and it never had any problems, but it did "sag" a little in the front. When at the pet store searching for a new tank, we saw them with labels and their max weight capacity is in the range of 250 lbs, so you're probably already over that with the 29 gallon.

Just a word of warning and a good reason to upgrade tanks sooner rather than later! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Very true, so can i breed guppies in a plastic container? i dont want anything too fancy, just want baby fish to feed as a snack to my oscar


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Plastic container should work. Just throw a sponge filter on it and it should be good.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Great  about how long do they take to reach the one inch/two inch mark


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am not sure. I have never bred guppies but i figure within 1 to 2 months.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Sweet , are breeder guppies or show guppies more nutritious?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

It will take more than 1-2 months for newborn guppies to reach a decent size, even with high temps and heavy feeding.



CichlidAndrew said:


> I am not sure. I have never bred guppies but i figure within 1 to 2 months.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

About how long


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I bred the full red show guppies for about 1 1/2 years. It took them a little longer it seems to grow then the petstore guppies. But as long as you take care of them and get a few tanks going you will have it fine.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I bred the full red show guppies for about 1 1/2 years. It took them a little longer it seems to grow then the petstore guppies. But as long as you take care of them and get a few tanks going you will have it fine.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

If i feed my oscar red guppies will his red coloring come out more?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

My Endlers take about 3 months to get to 1.5", the males don't color up until they are almost full grown and that's about how long it took to start showing color. I'm not sure if guppies are exactly the same or not, but their growth should be about the same.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Great  thanks for all the answers, but i just need to know if i feed a red guppy to a tiger oscar will his coloring improve


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I doubt it buts its possible. I don't think you would be able to tell.


----------

